# havana seed tueros



## simpledude16 (Jul 6, 2007)

what do you guys think of these cigars i haven't been able to find any reviews on them and was wondering are they worth smoking/buying


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I think that they were machine-made Havana cigars. May be wrong, though.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Teninx said:


> I think that they were machine-made Havana cigars. May be wrong, though.


I was wrong. Had 'em confused with something else.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

I think these are another cheapie Canuck-cuban. Try one to say you did...but not really worth it IMHO


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Tried one the other day, won't again...


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Made in Downtown Toronto. Supposedly a mixed filler using Cuban tobacco. I think this was one of the first cigars I ever smoked, I remember it being slightly better than the "Robert Burns" I picked up in a pharmacy in Vermont.


----------

